# Salmon and asparagus



## Romans922 (Mar 13, 2012)

On the grill: 

View attachment 2736


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 13, 2012)

Mmmmm, I really like both.


----------



## MarieP (Mar 13, 2012)

My favorite!!!!!


----------



## mvdm (Mar 13, 2012)

Jealous!


----------



## Edward (Mar 13, 2012)

I usually do my asparagus in foil pouches on the grill - butter and a little seasoning. But if you want to invite me over, I'll be happy to eat it your way.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 13, 2012)

I usually put asparagus on that plate thing I grill the salmon on but there were too many salmon patties. Great also with this are green, yellow, and red peppers (I usually put these right on the grill).


----------



## J. Dean (Mar 14, 2012)

Now how do you season each?


----------

